# Suite orage dans ma région



## juju palavas (13 Septembre 2005)

Suite orage dans ma région l'i mac G3  de ma fille: horreur, écran noir au petit matin ,avec voyant   témoin de mise en veille allumée ?? (son  réveil matin l'horodateur aussi a perdu les pédales) bref le mange disque ne veut pas avaler le cd d?installation  
Impossible de redémarrer le cd d'installation avec la touche c je suis obligé de forcer un peu le cd ,mais rien ne bouge  ?  et toujours l'écran noir Le cd ressort après extension  totale du mac ,quant à mon poste g5 sur un autre branchement aucun problème avez vous la solution ?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2005)

Ça me paraît pas très bon, tout ça...  

Il ne faut pas laisser les appareils électroniques branchés (et encore moins allumés) pendant un orage. En cas de foudre, il y a un risque de surtension sur le réseau d'alimentation secteur et la ligne téléphonique (dans le cas de réseaux aériens), et de flash électromagnétique. Les appareils peuvent être endommagés (par la surtension) et le contenu des mémoires peut être corrompu (par le flash).

Si vous avez un autre ordinateur et un câble, le Mac est-il accessible en mode "Target"  ? (Allumer en maintenant la touche T enfoncée).

Une réinitialisation de la PRAM résoudrait-elle le problème ? (Allumer le Mac en maintenant les touches Pomme+Option+P+R enfoncées).



Sinon, ça risque de se terminer au SAV.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

Ce sujet évoque les différentes possibilités.


----------



## juju palavas (13 Septembre 2005)

merci  de ta reponse jmp  d'aprés toi un i mac g3  cela vaut le coup d'aller au sav


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> merci de ta reponse jmp d'aprés toi un i mac g3 cela vaut le coup d'aller au sav


 
Ca depend surtout de la valeur des données qu'il contient...


----------



## juju palavas (13 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca depend surtout de la valeur des données qu'il contient...




pas grand chose  la part de beaucoup de sentiment y est. mais j'irai pas au prix de l'ocase c'est a dire 300 euro environ


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Septembre 2005)

J'ai lu qu'il y avait souvent un problème d'allumage avec les iMac G3, qui se résolvait par le remplacement de la pile.

Rien à voir avec la foudre, mais on ne sait jamais.


----------



## juju palavas (13 Septembre 2005)

PA5CAL a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu qu'il y avait souvent un problème d'allumage avec les iMac G3, qui se résolvait par le remplacement de la pile.
> 
> Rien à voir avec la foudre, mais on ne sait jamais.



je te rapelle que le bouton vert d'allumage du mac est toujours au vert , mais l'ecran est noir, le reveil matin a coté du mac a grille??


----------



## xonon (13 Septembre 2005)

j'ai eu le même truc !!!!  
Et j'ai pris une claque . La carte mère !!!! Emmènes le chez un revendeur mac. Mais la carte mère et la main d'½uvre coute environ 800 ¤.
Je te conseille de faire une déclaration à ton assurance (assurance habitation). J'ai fourni le devis de réparation (ou était stipulé "suite orage") et la facture d'achat de mon mac et j'ai été bien remboursée.
En espérant que ce ne sera pas ça, mais fais marcher ton assurance.

xonon


----------



## juju palavas (13 Septembre 2005)

xonon a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu le même truc !!!!
> Et j'ai pris une claque . La carte mère !!!! Emmènes le chez un revendeur mac. Mais la carte mère et la main d'½uvre coûte environ 800 ¤.
> Je te conseille de faire une déclaration à ton assurance (assurance habitation). J'ai fourni le devis de réparation (ou était stipulé "suite orage") et la facture d'achat de mon mac et j'ai été bien remboursée.
> En espérant que ce ne sera pas ça, mais fais marcher ton assurance.
> ...


pas mauvaise ton idée, sortir ma facture veille de 4 ans ... pourquoi pas, mais comment prouver que c'est l'orage... un devis avec la mention suite orage suffit??


----------



## Php21 (13 Septembre 2005)

Aucun problemes.
Moi, c'est une surtention due à un orage qui m'a grillé le modem .
Réparation > puis avec la facture du réparateur (qui doit bien préciser que le probleme est dû à l'orage), la facture d'achat, et 1 courier explicatif, j'ai ete remboursé à50% de mes frais.
Tout depand du type d'assu et de la franchise pour ce genre de sinistre.
Au total : ? d'un mois pour être remboursé.


----------



## xonon (13 Septembre 2005)

sur mon devis de réparation il est stipulé "suite passage orage surtension".
tu appelles ton assureur et tu lui donnes la date de l'orage. Tu lui expliques que tu étais sur l'ordi et que tu as eu une coupure de courant.
C'est ce que je te disais, j'ai eu le même truc. J'étais sur mon mac, un coup de tonnerre et pouf il y a eu une coupure de 1 ou 2 sec. Et mon mac n'est jamais sorti du coma.
Je ne sais pas quelle est ta compagnie d'assurance mais la mienne n'a fait aucune difficulté. Et pour te dire, mon revendeur mac a fait un devis de remplacement de l'ordi (un EMac g4 4.42 256 mo, combo) à 918 ¤ , celui de réparation (807 ¤). j'ai joint une copie de la facture d'achat (en 2000 je devais être à 8000 francs). L'assureur a compté la vétusté, la franchise et j'ai été rembourser 558 ¤.
Dans ton assurance habitation, l'orage est compris dedans normalement.


----------



## juju palavas (13 Septembre 2005)

xonon a dit:
			
		

> sur mon devis de réparation il est stipulé "suite passage orage surtension".
> tu appelles ton assureur et tu lui donnes la date de l'orage. Tu lui expliques que tu étais sur l'ordi et que tu as eu une coupure de courant.
> C'est ce que je te disais, j'ai eu le même truc. J'étais sur mon mac, un coup de tonnerre et pouf il y a eu une coupure de 1 ou 2 sec. Et mon mac n'est jamais sorti du coma.
> Je ne sais pas quelle est ta compagnie d'assurance mais la mienne n'a fait aucune difficulté. Et pour te dire, mon revendeur mac a fait un devis de remplacement de l'ordi (un EMac g4 4.42 256 mo, combo) à 918 ¤ , celui de réparation (807 ¤). j'ai joint une copie de la facture d'achat (en 2000 je devais être à 8000 francs). L'assureur a compté la vétusté, la franchise et j'ai été rembourser 558 ¤.
> Dans ton assurance habitation, l'orage est compris dedans normalement.


merci a vous tous pour vos bons coseils


----------



## xonon (13 Septembre 2005)

de rien !!!! C'est ça le forum macgeneration !!! Une vraie mine d'or !!!!


----------



## rezba (13 Septembre 2005)

Juju, c'était pendant "l'alerte rouge" de la semaine dernière ? Bah, de toutes façons, t'as qu'à dire que c'était à ce moment là. Il y a eu 250 000 impacts de foudre sur la zone entre le 8 et le 9 septembre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problemes.
> Moi, c'est une surtention due à un orage qui m'a grillé le modem .
> Réparation > puis avec la facture du réparateur (qui doit bien préciser que le probleme est dû à l'orage), la facture d'achat, et 1 courier explicatif, j'ai ete remboursé à50% de mes frais.
> Tout depand du type d'assu et de la franchise pour ce genre de sinistre.
> Au total : ? d'un mois pour être remboursé.



J'ai également eu ce problème avec mon iMac 233 Mhz. La réparation a coûté 304 euros environ mais l'assurance a remboursé dans les 200 euros.


----------

